# Livestrong Jersey



## Al Fowler (13 Jun 2009)

Does anybody know where i can get the yellow livestrong jersey from.

I'd love the get the shorts as well if i can.




Obviously a british seller is what im after, the postage from the US would be pretty high i guess.


Cheers, Al.



http://cdn.mos.bikeradar.com/images/news/2008/12/10/Livestrongjersey-480-90-480-70.jpg

Heres a picture of it off google images


----------



## semislickstick (13 Jun 2009)

Ok, should be in the clothing topics but after seeing the shirt I fancy a ice cold pint of Strongbow for some reason....so thst's no help to you Al.


----------



## montage (13 Jun 2009)

That kit looks HOT.

I don't want to look like a wannabe lance though 

Sorry not much help either


----------



## Will1985 (13 Jun 2009)

Probably not going to happen unless you know someone going to America who can get one - the only ones I've seen in this country have come via that route.

The only possible place I can imagine them to be sold here is through NikeTown - LAF would want to keep them as in-house as possible given that the profits go to the foundation.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jun 2009)

Wouldn't mind one myself..


----------



## Steve Austin (13 Jun 2009)

I just found some on ebay Australia which might be ok


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (13 Jun 2009)

there only avalivible from the livestrong shop or america


----------



## Ben M (13 Jun 2009)

as there's a lot of interest, would a group purchase be a good idea?


----------



## Danny (13 Jun 2009)

Shipping from the US is only $11.69 = approx £7.

You can order them direct from the Livestrong foundation


----------



## iLB (13 Jun 2009)

60 quid for a jersey ?!?!


----------



## Soltydog (13 Jun 2009)

Ben M said:


> as there's a lot of interest, would a group purchase be a good idea?



More chance of getting away without import duty on single orders. I'm sure a large group order would have the taxman sniffing


----------



## Al Fowler (14 Jun 2009)

montage said:


> That kit looks HOT.
> 
> *I don't want to look like a wannabe lance though*
> 
> Sorry not much help either



I thought that myself but hey aslong as you like it then who cares eh....ive got the team cervelo test training jersey and it makes me look like a cervelo wanna be...but oh well.....people wear football shirts....


----------



## Will1985 (14 Jun 2009)

Al Fowler said:


> I thought that myself but hey aslong as you like it then who cares eh....ive got the team cervelo test training jersey and it makes me look like a cervelo wanna be...but oh well.....people wear football shirts....


Haha - a clubmate and I passed two fairly slow riders yesterday in full Cervelo kit including helmet. Only as we got closer we saw they were also riding Cervelos . The wannabe look had gone a step too far for people who were clearly not cut to be pros.


----------



## johnnyh (14 Jun 2009)

I reckon people should wear what they want if it makes them happy, it is a hobby trade and owning the kit is surely a major part of that hobby.
Same as Sunday league footballers in £100 boots innit.


----------



## montage (14 Jun 2009)

I have no problem with people wearing kit if it gets them out riding....
...but it just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## buggi (14 Jun 2009)

i don't think it looks like "wannabe lance" i think it just looks like a LiveStrong shirt. 
can also be found on the mellow johnny's site

i want one of these

http://shop.mellowjohnnys.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=MJJerseyWhite


----------



## Will1985 (14 Jun 2009)

I've got no problem with people wearing team kit - I've got several jerseys myself. To be kitted out identically to the pros just smacks of being a total wannabe.


----------



## simongrant (16 Jun 2009)

Ive just got myself a nike TDF sprinters jersey,i cant sprint for toffee but for £15 i could not say no,aldi's jerseys are a tenner ish of which i have several.

Simon


----------



## Wigsie (18 Jun 2009)

Its a lovely jersey, if i saw someone in one I wouldnt think they were a Lance wanna be, just that they support the foundation. If they were cheaper I may be tempted.

Having said that, if they were in matching shorts, wristband, glasses helmet, socks and shoes I may be tempted to throw a few jibes there way (as long as I was confident I was faster).


----------



## dtp (19 Jun 2009)

A couple of mates have got the full kit, they live in Dubai and got it delivered there. Not too expensive and it arrived really quickly. 

As soon as I can afford it i'm going to buy some, my friends reckon it's the most comfortable kit they've got. 

I agree it is a bit pricey though.


----------



## stuartam (18 Nov 2009)

they have them on the livestrong.org site but only the mens kit.

im after a womens jersey for my girlfriend, any suggestions on where else to try?

thanks

stu


----------

